# ipv4 & ipv6 not connected - no internet connection



## chimchim8000 (Feb 7, 2010)

All of a sudden I cannot connect to the internet on my laptop using the ethernet or wireless. My desktop computer is fine.

It says that there is no connection on ipv4 and ipv6 and that my connection is limited (even though there is no connection.

I have followed everything I could in the following thread with no improvements.

http://forums.techguy.org/networking/886409-connected-limited-access-but-no.html

I am on Vista and have had no problems with connectivity until today.

Is there any way someone could help me? Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

We need to have information on make and models of all your the equipment please.

PC/Laptop
Router/Modem
Who is the ISP (Internet Service Provider)
The desktop machines that is working - is that cable or wireless ?

-> firewall blocking - what firewall / secruity program do you have ?
-> wireless Encryption - Remove any wireless encryption from the router, and try to connect - post back results

You will nedd to save these and copy onto the desktop - using a thumbdrive or CD-rw
*{ipconfig /all}*
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all

-> Start > run {search bar in Vista} > cmd > ipconfig /all
post back the results here

TWO Methods to do that - if you cannot access the internet with PC, then use method 2 to copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

*Method ONE -------------------------------------------------------------*
start > run {search bar in Vista} > cmd > ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*Method TWO -------------------------------------------------------------*

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*{Ping Tests}*
Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

*Ping* the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all
Post back the results

*Ping google.com*
Post back the results

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*Ping 209.191.93.53*
post back results

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*{Device Manager}*
Post back the results in device manager
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > network adaptors, click on the + > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Download, copy to PC and install
http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php

Then run the program and post a screen shot of the program running 
To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chimchim8000 (Feb 7, 2010)

We need to have information on make and models of all your the equipment please.

PC/Laptop
Sony Vaio PCV R222G (older but works fine for internet) - Windows XP SP3 /
Toshiba Laptop Satellite A505-S6965 - Vista Home Premium 64bit SP2
Router/Modem
DLink DIR-825 / Motorola Surfboard SB5120 Cable Modem
Who is the ISP (Internet Service Provider)
Cox Communications
The desktop machines that is working - is that cable or wireless ?
Ethernet cable direct to Router
-> firewall blocking - what firewall / secruity program do you have ?
Outpost Firewall 2009
-> wireless Encryption - Remove any wireless encryption from the router, and try to connect - post back results
No change with security disabled. PC connects fine. Laptop cannot connect over ethernet cable or wireless (only get connected with limited access notification). There is also an unsecured wireless network in my neighborhood and the laptop will connect but only with "limited access" or in others words none.
You will nedd to save these and copy onto the desktop - using a thumbdrive or CD-rw
{ipconfig /all}
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Howard-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

{Ping Tests}
Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Ping the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all
Post back the results
Do not see default gateway above

Ping google.com
Post back the results
Ping request could not find host

Ping 209.191.93.53
post back results
Pinging 209.191.93.53 with 32 bytes of data:

PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.

PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.

PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.

PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.

Ping statistics for 209.191.93.53:

Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

{Device Manager}
Post back the results in device manager
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > network adaptors, click on the + > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X
Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E GBE NIC

No ! ? or X shown

I will post the Xirrus Wifi screenshot shortly.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have no network hardware that is recognized by Windows Networking.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## chimchim8000 (Feb 7, 2010)

Xirrus screen as requested


----------



## chimchim8000 (Feb 7, 2010)

See attached Devices screenshot


----------



## chimchim8000 (Feb 7, 2010)

JohnWill - 

Thank you for your reply. I attached a screenshot of my network adapters above. Why would the network hardware stop being recognized all of a sudden?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

strange the wireless tool can see the wireless signal and so can the adapter but not connect

a few ideas

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From a Johnwill post

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## chimchim8000 (Feb 7, 2010)

etaf said:


> strange the wireless tool can see the wireless signal and so can the adapter but not connect
> 
> a few ideas
> 
> ...


So far no change in connectivity.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

After you run the repair suggested by Terry, post another IPCONFIG /ALL again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
> This is what I go when trying this command. I even rebooted and tried again with the same result:
> 
> Reseting Echo Request, failed.
> Access is denied.


can you try in safe mode with networking 
tap F8 as the PC boots 
try the commands again


----------



## chimchim8000 (Feb 7, 2010)

Here is the current ipconfig /all:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Howard-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Something is very wrong here.

Check that all your network services are Started: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## chimchim8000 (Feb 7, 2010)

etaf said:


> can you try in safe mode with networking
> tap F8 as the PC boots
> try the commands again


Tried with same result. Says it failed to reset.


----------



## chimchim8000 (Feb 7, 2010)

JohnWill said:


> Something is very wrong here.
> 
> Check that all your network services are Started:
> 
> ...


All are started and on automatic startup with the exception of "Network Connections" which is on Manual startup


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

and i assume in safemode with netwroking no luck connecting to internet ?

i'm running out of ideas


----------



## chimchim8000 (Feb 7, 2010)

etaf said:


> and i assume in safemode with netwroking no luck connecting to internet ?
> 
> i'm running out of ideas


Correct. No internet.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

As I say i'm out of ideas now - done some googling and not really found a solution - other than reformat or remove IPv6

-----------------------

You could try running another operating system and see if that works - and at least prove the hardware - although I think its OK as the Device manager and Xiirus works

UBUNTU will run from a CD without touching the harddrive

you could run that from the CD and see if networking works

This is a standard reply I post


> *UBUNTU*
> It may be possible to boot from another Operating System
> This will at least test the Hardware and also see if you can see the Harddrive and possibly get data off.
> 
> ...


----------



## chimchim8000 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok, I was able to get reconnected only after reinstalling "NCP Secure Entry Client" that I was using to connect to my office by VPN. I am not sure why that fixed things but are you familiar with this software and what I can do to get rid of it without causing the disconnect? btw I have tried their support team and have not been successful.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I dont know the software
can you post an ipconfig /all now


----------



## cfu (Mar 6, 2010)

After seeing OP's last update about how it was resolved, something clicked for me. Prior to having the EXACT problem, I had tried to uninstall Nortel's VPN Client (Vista version) using CCleaner, it brought my laptop to a blue screen. I then hard shut down my laptop and restarted and wireless was still OK at that point. I believe it was from next restart when I lost my wireless connection, seeing the same symptoms listed here. 

I uninstalled the Nortel VPN client again but this time through Control Panel, add/remove programs. It uninstalled with a couple warnings (about some files not being present) and completed. But it didn't bring my internet connection back. 

So after following every steps suggested in this thread, I went ahead and installed the Nortel VPN client again, magically, after a restart, everything is back to normal, my wireless connection is back.

The strange thing is - the VPN was installed but never used because my work only allowed VPN through XP, then we moved on to using SSL so no more VPN. I wonder if the real cause of the problem is with CCleaner, or uninstalling a VPN software...... Anyhow now I have the VPN client installed, and left alone, I dare not touch it again . 

I wouldn't have fixed my problem without this thread. Kudos to all that contributed :up::up::up:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know the solution - that will help others searching the forum 
you can now mark as solved - button at top of your first post


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Now that you have installed the VPN normally, if it's not used, I'd try uninstalling it from the Add/Remove programs, then doing a stack repair previously posted.


----------

